# Worm in Teddy's poo



## lauraclarke91 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Teddy was wormed as 4, 6 and 8 weeks by his breeder, and I gave him his next worming tablet yesterday at 11 weeks. This morning there was a white coloured worm in his poo and it has completely freaked me out!

Is this because the treatment yesterday has killed any existing worms? But why would he have existing worms if the breeder wormed him at the correct intervals? 

Any advice would be appreciated - thank you!

Laura and Teddy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry, your treatment has worked. It's important do it at a high frequency at this young age because it can be difficult to get rid due to re infestation - all pups being together trampling, licking, eating together. Sometimes the breeder doesn't effectively worm each pup but that's okay, it's why you continue the treatment at home. Just give the vet a ring tomorrow and let them know there was a worm. Most likely they will be fine with that but some recommend another treatment in 2 weeks (usually a different brand) just to ensure any hatching worms are caught. Hatching worms can escape the treatment, they are smart littie blighters. 

Bottom line, don't worry!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

lauraclarke91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This morning there was a white coloured worm in his poo and it has completely freaked me out!
> 
> ...


Was the worm dead or aive? One of our cats once vomited out a live worm once. I thought it was a thread and took a closer look and saw it waving at me, I am still freaked out about that one. That was in spite of regular deworming. You can bring a stool sample in if you are still suspicious.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Had a puppy that did a poop full of worms wriggling and waving at me after having his Drontal tablet. Yeuk. Showed the tablet worked though. Next worming...no wriggling.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Was the worm dead or aive? One of our cats once vomited out a live worm once. I thought it was a thread and took a closer look and saw it waving at me, I am still freaked out about that one. That was in spite of regular deworming. You can bring a stool sample in if you are still suspicious.


This happens with a bad worm burden.


----------

